# am I underpowered?



## capeman (Oct 20, 2003)

I have an '03 Ford diesel 350, dually, auto. trans. I want to pull a 36'Seabreeze, all steel, GVWR posted on unit is 14,999. Am I going to have trouble in the mountains? Also, have not put a hitch in my truck yet but was told an 16K is enough. Will appreciate your experienced advice.Jerry


----------



## retlveit (Oct 20, 2003)

am I underpowered?

Welcome to the forum Jerry!

I don't know about the hitch; fact I don't know much about the truck. But I'll tell you what I have, which is a 2000 F250 7.3 towing a 33' Alfa fiver weighing in at 13900 (empty) with water, food, clothes, bedding, etc. probably add at least another 1000 to that.  I have plenty of power.  Pulling the grapevine (a nasty grade North of LA on I5) I'd pass the trucks going uphill, same ones would pass me going down hill.  Also the transmission holds the rig back quite adequately on steep down grades. 

I bought the truck at 20,000 miles, the previous owner had an foot controlled engine brake installed.  At 21,000 miles the turbo burnt out.  Ford replaced it under warranty, no problem there.  The Ford mechanic told me that Ford dosen't recommend engine brakes on their 7.3's or 6.0's because, according to Ford, the turbo is not big enough to adequately dissapate the tremendous heat that builds up when using the engine brake.  Whereas a truck engine's turbo is quite a bit bigger and can more efficently dissapate the heat. I've had a lot of guys tell me hooyey on that, that may be, I just know what happened to my truck!

Hope this helps; I'm sure others will weigh in.


----------



## retlveit (Oct 20, 2003)

am I underpowered?

Welcome to the forum Jerry!

I don't know about the hitch; fact I don't know much about the truck. But I'll tell you what I have, which is a 2000 F250 7.3 towing a 33' Alfa fiver weighing in at 13900 (empty) with water, food, clothes, bedding, etc. probably add at least another 1000 to that.  I have plenty of power.  Pulling the grapevine (a nasty grade North of LA on I5) I'd pass the trucks going uphill, same ones would pass me going down hill.  Also the transmission holds the rig back quite adequately on steep down grades. 

I bought the truck at 20,000 miles, the previous owner had an foot controlled engine brake installed.  At 21,000 miles the turbo burnt out.  Ford replaced it under warranty, no problem there.  The Ford mechanic told me that Ford dosen't recommend engine brakes on their 7.3's or 6.0's because, according to Ford, the turbo is not big enough to adequately dissapate the tremendous heat that builds up when using the engine brake.  Whereas a truck engine's turbo is quite a bit bigger and can more efficently dissapate the heat. I've had a lot of guys tell me hooyey on that, that may be, I just know what happened to my truck!

Hope this helps; I'm sure others will weigh in.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2003)

am I underpowered?

Hi Jerry,
Think Tom's opinion would be right since he is towing about the same weight.  Just remember you are towing and not trying to win any races and you will be ok.  I personally would probably go with a heavier hitch but, the 16 should be ok.  Power should be no problem.


----------

